# www.golfforsales.com - who are they?



## 1grdecoca (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi.
Does anybody have any experience with shop golfforsales.com?
Its prices are just incredible, suspicious...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I havent used them before but normally if a deal is to good to be true it is there a some online shops that sell cheap knock off the real clubs but still sell them as the really thing. So it is a bit of buyer beware. Golfsmith edwardwatts and a few other known sellers have good website and if you sign your email uip you can get some pretty good deals to sometimes.


----------



## candam (Jun 16, 2011)

*www.golfforsales.com best !!!!*

i am golf reseller , every month i order golf clubs from golfforsales.com , then resell them at local . we have done business more then one year . how can you libel this honest supplier ?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

cadam: This is a golf forum and we discuss issues that concern members. There are a lot of scam artists out there and dealers that sell clones. Until there is evidence of quality products and good customer service many of us take the stand of if its to good to be true buyer beware. that's not lible


----------



## jameslordgolfer (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like scam for me. If you check out the WHOIS information then it says the registration was from China. Not saying all chinese websites are scams but as you mentioned, the prices are pretty shady.


----------



## candam (Jun 16, 2011)

*golfforsales.com is good web for golf clubs*

Action speak louder than words, many times order here this web . which credit cards payment very good for online shopping . and also will get order during 7 days . even this guys from china . but quality golf very good . about price . you also can find more and more other golf web price lower them . so . how could u say that ? all golf web are scarm ?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think so. I have enough stuff in my garage to open up my own store.:laugh:


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Its funny you can always tell the spammers, scammer, and trolls who are just signing up to promote the store in question.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

No terms & conditions of sale listed. No returns policy listed. Not a listed supplier for Ping.

AND having a son in the trade I know the trade prices.

I wouldn't spend my money with them.


----------

